# A few macro photos



## davholla (May 2, 2018)

From my garden, the interesting thing about this fly is
It is Leucophora. Tribe Hydrophoriini. Subfamily Anthomyiinae. Family Root-Maggot Flies (Anthomyiidae) and puts eggs in the nests of solitary bees



Fly on the wall IMG_0590 by davholla2002, on Flickr
I actually found when I was trying to photograph this



Solitary bee IMG_0618 by davholla2002, on Flickr

From Keston Common Bromley
Woodlouse



Woodlouse EF7A2440 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Springtail



Springtail EF7A2480 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Mite




Mite EF7A2590 by davholla2002, on Flickr

An ant woodlouse, I only took a few photos of these as it was so cold that day



Woodlouse EF7A2425 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (May 2, 2018)

Very good set of shots, I do like seeing the flies up close.
Great detail too.


----------



## Jeff G (May 2, 2018)

Always like seeing micro critters.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 2, 2018)

Great detail in this set of images but number one and two for me............


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 10, 2018)

I like the woodlouse the best.  It's neat that it is rolled up into a ball like that.


----------

